# Thinking i'm going to die in my sleep lol



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

This is a form of ocd right? I feel like such a clown


----------



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

Form of anxiety methinks. Do you jolt up when you are about to actually fall asleep for fear you like...can't breath and stuff?


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

konstantine02 said:


> Form of anxiety methinks. Do you jolt up when you are about to actually fall asleep for fear you like...can't breath and stuff?


I had this one time and one time only. It was one of my scarriest DP moments. Even scarier than my initial trigger in a way (from drugs) because I literally had convinced myself that I had died in my sleep and was walking around as a ghost or something lol. I started doing push ups and feeling everything to reassure myself that I hadn't died. Thankfully, that was the last time I had a panic attack and DP flare up. It's been nothing but recovery since that day. It get's better.


----------



## Oblivion (Jan 1, 2013)

I feel the same, ut I think, eh, I gotta sleep and I gotta die too so come on.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

the Ring is a very spooky film and the girl with black hair that climbs out of the TV is very creepy, so I understand you completely!!


----------



## Ame Chan (Nov 16, 2010)

I had this all the time a few months ago. Completely normal. Don't try too hard to get to sleep. It'll pass after a while. Remember, nothing like that will happen. Ever


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Had this too. Sometimes still, and it is horrible. I used to go to sleep, get a jolt, or sometimes i felt like everytime i drifted off, all of a sudden i stopped breathing and id jump out of bed in a DP'd panicked confusing state. Horrible horrible horrible stuff. You're not alone my friend


----------

